# See Tulisa the Tramp is in trouble



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

See Tulisa the Tramp is in trouble after being caught in a sting

Do you think she'll get prosecuted?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

What did she do?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Who is she, & what's she done?


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> What did she do?


Got caught organising a Coke deal. Set up by The Sun


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Who is she, & what's she done?


Tulisa!

The brunette/blonde of X factor

Was also in n-dubz


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Doctor Snot said:


> Gor caught organising a Coke deal


Oooopsy!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Why is she a tramp?


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oooopsy!!


Think she's finished - if she wasn't already


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Tulisa!
> 
> The brunette/blonde of X factor
> 
> Was also in n-dubz


Don't watch it & never heard them.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Doctor Snot said:


> See Tulisa the Tramp is in trouble after being caught in a sting
> 
> Do you think she'll get prosecuted?


Who the heck calls someone a tramp, that's lady talk, are you a lady? I have suspicions, p.s I'd still hit it


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Why is she a tramp?


She's the UK equivelant of Britney - trailer trash


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just arranged a drug deal to an under cover sun reporter


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Muppet, why would you do stuff like that when you are famous and loaded. Unless it was for someone you knew really well.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stupid, stupid girl.

Probably her career fu*ked now.


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Muppet, why would you do stuff like that when you are famous and loaded. Unless it was for someone you knew really well.


Agree, a dope obviously


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Silly girl...

wonder what her next advertisement deal (pun intended) will be....she'll be the face of


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

Milky said:


> stupid, stupid girl.
> 
> Probably her career fu*ked now.


prob was already - most people seem to dislike her. This has made it 100% definite


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Who the heck calls someone a tramp, that's lady talk, are you a lady? I have suspicions, p.s I'd still hit it


who says heck?! :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doctor Snot said:


> prob was already - most people seem to dislike her. This has made it 100% definite


But I remember one of your first posts you rabbiting on about being on the box, unless I've missed the denial.

Maybe this is all a big publicity campaign?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Clever girl eh?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Funny how it was made out she had transformed into a respectable woman when she was on the X Factor, but now that N-Dubz are about to come back on the scene, she's in all the papers for dressing trashy, being involved in drugs and whatever else. Nice bit of marketing hype.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> who says heck?! :lol:


I prefer the medieval word gadzooks.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Inb4 Tulisa does quick stint in rehab


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Caught in a sting is a bit over the top

She gave a reporter a number who happened to be a drug dealer and yes she told the reporter she knew he sold charlie

Its like me giving you a number for a source and then being dragged into it and being setup as part of a "sting" All I did was hand the number over whatever transaction goes on is entirely up to you two.

Typical newspaper gemming up a story to sell papers and I mean THE SUN those 6 letter says it all nothing better to do then setup a sting? How about reporting stories with facts for once?

As for Tulisia she is just losing the plot with her cheap tacky tattoo this week above her fanny with "lucky you" Woman get a bl00dy grip!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Mr_Socko said:


> Funny how it was made out she had transformed into a respectable woman when she was on the X Factor, but now that N-Dubz are about to come back on the scene, she's in all the papers for dressing trashy, being involved in drugs and whatever else. Nice bit of marketing hype.


just like when her sucky sucky video got leaked just before her single was released...


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

surely no celebrity is gonna set up an 800 pound coke deal just for publicity i mean leaking a vid of your self sucking dick is one thing..but couldnt this actually land her in jail..if this is all about publicity im pretty sure shed of just gone for 800 pound worth of a class b drug like weed


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Did anyone see her pron video tho, I did.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

samb213 said:


> surely no celebrity is gonna set up an 800 pound coke deal just for publicity i mean leaking a vid of your self sucking dick is one thing..but couldnt this actually land her in jail..if this is all about publicity im pretty sure shed of just gone for 800 pound worth of a class b drug like weed


Nah, she hasn't done anything wrong.

As has already been said, she's only given someone a phone number. If the money had been passed through her it would be a different story.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bear2012 said:


> Caught in a sting is a bit over the top
> 
> She gave a reporter a number who happened to be a drug dealer and yes she told the reporter she knew he sold charlie
> 
> ...


she was asked could she sort some beak out and set it up with her mate. daft bitch

wonder if it was any good


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> she was asked could she sort some beak out and set it up with her mate. daft bitch
> 
> wonder if it was any good


Not the brightest thing to do admittedly, legally I don't think there's a case against her though.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

samb213 said:


> surely no celebrity is gonna set up an 800 pound coke deal just for publicity i mean leaking a vid of your self sucking dick is one thing..but couldnt this actually land her in jail..if this is all about publicity im pretty sure shed of just gone for 800 pound worth of a class b drug like weed


I dno, has she actually broke the law here? All it seems is she has passed on the number of someone who is apparently a dealer. But even that could be set up, and he's not going to be busted for what a reporter has said. If he's not really a dealer they could investigate but they're not going to be able to get him for anything.

I'm not saying it is, but its suspicious timing.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

my girl calls her a "chavy tramp"....she likes Take That though so her opinion means nothing to me. she looks classy in this pic


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems like she knows the person quite well who she gave the number too.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Not the brightest thing to do admittedly, legally I don't think there's a case against her though.


depends on the finer details I suppose, technically she has set up a drug deal. hardly scarface I know but not the brightest thing to do. no doubt acting the billy big bollocks and its backfired


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> she was asked could she sort some beak out and set it up with her mate. daft bitch
> 
> wonder if it was any good


id imagine the stuff that goes around them circles is gonna be some good **** tbh..and i bet her dearler aint gona be over happy with her handing his number out


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> It seems like she knows the person quite well who she gave the number too.


just a bit...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2334559/Tulisa-exposed-drug-fixer-arranges-800-cocaine-deal.html


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> depends on the finer details I suppose, technically she has set up a drug deal. hardly scarface I know but not the brightest thing to do. no doubt acting the billy big bollocks and its backfired


Yeah, defo not the result she was hoping for no doubt!

And that rapper I've never who I've never heard of who sold the gear is proper fvcked.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

look at kerry katona. this is just the start of her career :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Milky said:


> stupid, stupid girl.
> 
> Probably her career fu*ked now.


Thank Heaven for small mercies.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> who says heck?! :lol:


Heck isn't in anymore? monkey balls , I can dig it


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the secret code words. Just incase the old bill took her phone,I'd wonder if they'd decifer that 'sweets' means drugs. Bit like the davinci code. Silly cow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Muppet, why would you do stuff like that when you are famous and loaded. Unless it was for someone you knew really well.


^^^

This.

Why on earth would you get caught up in something like that with the dough she has??

Blatantly doing it so she can still feel "ghetto" and trying to impress people, what an absolute fool :facepalm:

Edit: the papers do go on like she was talking to a complete stranger but i can't fathom how ANYONE (famous or not) would be that stupid?!?!?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Did anyone see her pron video tho, I did.


Yeah she knows how to suck a golf ball through a garden hose I'll give her that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I like the secret code words. Just incase the old bill took her phone,I'd wonder if they'd decifer that 'sweets' means drugs. Bit like the davinci code. Silly cow


"What evidence did we get from checking her phone records?"

"Well sir, nothing about drugs but it seems that she is moving large quantities of toffees on a weekly basis"


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I like the secret code words. Just incase the old bill took her phone,I'd wonder if they'd decifer that 'sweets' means drugs. Bit like the davinci code. Silly cow


 :lol:

They went to great lengths with their codes.

Green sweets = Green (weed)

White sweets = cocaine.

That's quite an intricate system they're using................


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I like the secret code words. Just incase the old bill took her phone,I'd wonder if they'd decifer that 'sweets' means drugs. Bit like the davinci code. Silly cow


And everyone knows the correct terminology is 'tickets' anyway.....


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> look at kerry katona. this is just the start of her career :lol:


pity you need subtitles to understand what she's saying now, due to the amount of drugs she has taken


----------



## NO1Champ (Feb 23, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Did anyone see her pron video tho, I did.


Same here. Was terrible. You'd think all the experience she has of sucking dong would mean her technique would improve, obviously not


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Surprised the sun managed to do that? Surely she has people that can pick up for her :S and reliable sources


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:
 

> :lol:
> 
> They went to great lengths with their codes.
> 
> ...


Obviously some big cartel she's involved with using a sophisticated system such as that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Obviously some big cartel she's involved with using a sophisticated system such as that.


"what sweets would you like?"

"3 grams of white ones please"


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I dno, has she actually broke the law here? All it seems is she has passed on the number of someone who is apparently a dealer. But even that could be set up, and he's not going to be busted for what a reporter has said. If he's not really a dealer they could investigate but they're not going to be able to get him for anything.
> 
> I'm not saying it is, but its suspicious timing.


Oh is that all she done... A lot of hype over nothing lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope they lock the tart up In the same cell as lenry Henry. Praying for a double suicide


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This aint the end of her..it an easy way for her and the likes of her to get their street cred back..n-dubz started off as hood then lost their cred for going commercial..

Its all timing, similar to her disappointing oral vid, came just before her single "forgive me for what ive done cos im young"


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

poor girl, rubbish at blow jobs, rubbish at drug deals...didnt she used to sing?...or was she rubbish at that too?

pretty girl mind, im sure nuts or zoo would employ her..

i heard shes been twinned with lindsay lohan..... (its some thing i made up btw)


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Had many sticky tissues over that vid, cant beat a bit of chav


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> "What evidence did we get from checking her phone records?"
> 
> "Well sir, nothing about drugs but it seems that she is moving large quantities of toffees on a weekly basis"


It's all fun and games until they visit an actual sweet shop with Dappy and he asks for weed and coke.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

James s said:


> It's all fun and games until they visit an actual sweet shop with *Dappy* and he asks for weed and coke.


Now that f*ckwit doesnt necessarily do sh*t for street cred, ive come across certain "goons" that hang off him some might say for his money :whistling:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Yeah she knows how to suck a golf ball through a garden hose I'll give her that


Love that phrase lol.

She also knows how to do that porn thing where they tap tap tap dat mushroom tip on the side of the face


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Was probably cut to fcuk anyways the stupid bitch lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

smity220385 said:


> Just arranged a drug deal to an under cover sun reporter


*Did you mate ....I wouldn't be telling everyone....lol*


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Would have been awesome if the dealer turned up with however many grams of white chocolate or something. You said you wanted white sweets?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

APB said:


> Would have been awesome if the dealer turned up with however many grams of white chocolate or something. You said you wanted white sweets?


and then pulled all his skin off to reveal the reanimated corpse of Adolf Hitler


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this thread needs a voice of reason ...

http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/02/tulisas-cousin-dappy-hits-back-at-the-scum-who-outed-her-cocaine-deal-3825442/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

James s said:


> I think this thread needs a voice of reason ...
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/02/tulisas-cousin-dappy-hits-back-at-the-scum-who-outed-her-cocaine-deal-3825442/


that's that sorted


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

James s said:


> I think this thread needs a voice of reason ...
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/02/tulisas-cousin-dappy-hits-back-at-the-scum-who-outed-her-cocaine-deal-3825442/


Im more suprised that on the same page michael douglas reckons he got throat cancer from oral sex :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im more suprised that on the same page michael douglas reckons he got throat cancer from oral sex :confused1:


will be the the government that did it.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

lol who the fvck would go and sell a half o to someone they didn't even know, mike glc raps like hes some sort of boss/crime lord and hes going out himself to make about 100-200 quid plus his 20 quid 'travel expense' he put on top of it :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tabloids are the scum of the earth. I would disown my child if they ever worked for the sun or mail


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

its clear this undercover bloke had clearly been doing this quite some time though, the way the papers making it look as if he met her in a bar and just started chatting away or whatever is a joke


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Yeah she knows how to suck a golf ball through a garden hose I'll give her that


No she did fcuking not!

Get a better quality of blow job by falling backwards into the bath.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> and then pulled all his skin off to reveal the reanimated corpse of Adolf Hitler


and then pulled out a small, frozen, flightless bird and clubbed her to death


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would marry the fcuk out of her!!

I would befriend the back door off her!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Bashy said:


> No she did fcuking not!
> 
> Get a better quality of blow job by falling backwards into the bath.


You must be a man off many experiences , would you have done a better job?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bashy said:


> No she did fcuking not!
> 
> Get a better quality of blow job by falling backwards into the bath.


You watch Jimmy Carr last night by any chance?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I would marry the fcuk out of her!!
> 
> I would befriend the back door off her!


Can I be ya best man? bet shes got some right skanky bridesmaids


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Stills from her up coming new reality movie


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Bashy said:


> No she did fcuking not!
> 
> Get a better quality of blow job by falling backwards into the bath.


This is true. What kind of move is slapping her cheek with it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squatthis said:


> This is true. What kind of move is slapping her cheek with it?


I know!! The idea is to dominate the woman by slapping her with it, it doesn't work if she does it herself!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

She has a face that says 'I do anal on rag week'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> She has a face that says 'I do anal on rag week'


And for that alone she is worth her weight in gold


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You watch Jimmy Carr last night by any chance?


Working actually mate. Perhaps i'd seen it before.....either that or im as witty as the man himself:whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> And for that alone she is worth her weight in gold


Which she would turn into a sovereign ring


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Which she would turn into a sovereign ring


A sovereign ring the size of her balloon knot on rag week


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cant stand the tart, its no surprise something like this has happened.

So stupid.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> It seems like she knows the person quite well who she gave the number too.


He's a Gangster " My Gangster " was her exact quote

Apparently her house is £6mil ?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Wouldn't mind being on the lash with her sorting out £800 coke deals haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> He's a Gangster " My Gangster " was her exact quote
> 
> Apparently her house is £6mil ?


If I could afford a 6 mill house I would want a good blow connection


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

squatthis said:


> just like when her sucky sucky video got leaked just before her single was released...


I would have slapped her if she sucked my tool like she sucked on that one in that Vid. She was vvank at giving head.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Forgive me for what I have done

Cause I'm young

Yeah I'm young


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

hahhahahaha

ahhhhahahahahahah

....hahahaha

oh my god.

I'll sleep better tonight after seeing this.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

to be fair all she probably did was tell a guy "oh you can get ot from such and such" c'mon, who here doesnt know a drug dealer?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> to be fair all she probably did was tell a guy "oh you can get ot from such and such" c'mon, who here doesnt know a drug dealer?


I don't know anyone  franks good to talk to! She should talk to frank


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> to be fair all she probably did was tell a guy "oh you can get ot from such and such" c'mon, who here doesnt know a drug dealer?


I don't


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I don't


I bet you do mate, you may not know they sell drugs but i bet you know a few.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

She should get charged technically it's dealing and she should get arrest for wort bl0wjob in history


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> to be fair all she probably did was tell a guy "oh you can get ot from such and such" c'mon, who here doesnt know a drug dealer?


Still an arresteble if ur mate gets in from Columbia and you give a pal his number ur knowing arranging drug deal sorry for spelling IPhone fcuked


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Little stu said:


> Still an arresteble if ur mate gets in from Columbia and you give a pal his number ur knowing arranging drug deal sorry for spelling IPhone fcuked


I bet you are the life and soul of the party


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> No she did fcuking not!
> 
> Get a better quality of blow job by falling backwards into the bath.


Exactly mate ! That BJ looked more like a re inactment of a dolphin playing basketball


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I bet you are the life and soul of the party


I like the odd sniff it's her I don't like she can't suck cock loves herself and alls she does on her sex tape is slaps it on her face lol I'm surprised she never pressed charges for getting slapped with a c0ck lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

What sort of sentence does that hold if she's found guilty?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> What sort of sentence does that hold if she's found guilty?


Surely the guy who bought it would w done for possession tho ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Yeah she knows how to suck a golf ball through a garden hose I'll give her that


Disagree. Nonchalantly slapping a penis on your face does not equal a talent. Most mediocre attempt ever


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Its interesting that even a successful 30 year old TV/music star thinks its 'cool' to have drug dealer contacts. I would expect her to have grown up by now


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> Its interesting that even a successful 30 year old TV/music star thinks its 'cool' to have drug dealer contacts. I would expect her to have grown up by now


30? I thought she was about 24?


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bulk1 said:


> What sort of sentence does that hold if she's found guilty?


She could technically get a few years for conspiring to supply class A drugs, however if she and the 'dealer' deny everything would be nigh on impossible to get a conviction. Unless the undercover reporters handed over the substance immediately to police to analyse , it could have been sherbert or anything in the bag. Even if they did hand the bag straight to police there is no saying the reporters didn't swap the bag themselves for something else.

All tulisia and others involved need to say is it wasn't any illegal substance and they were just trying to wind up the reporters as they knew they were reporters. There would also be the matter of 'entrapment' even if could be proved the substance handed over was cocaine.

Very little chance of any convictions if they don't admit guilt to any crime.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, the reporters f*cked up any chance of a police investigation into the dealers coke trail, when they raid his house it'll be squeaky clean and probably have milk and cookies on the table and a "WELCOME MY FRIENDLY POLICEMEN" banner in the t.v room, all phone numbers deleted and replaced with numbers of charities, adopt a granny, animal shelters..etc.., phone got rid of and drugs moved waiting for the inevitable raid....

Incidentally I've just came back from raiding her dealers bins

15 keys of coke, RESULT!

Oops, sorry, 15 kg of "Sweets":wink:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nice title - Tulisa the tramp?

Half yous cvunts are sticking yourself with gear and probably jam all sorts of sweeties down your necks at the weekend, powder the nose etc

So judgemental lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Little stu said:


> Still an arresteble if ur mate gets in from Columbia and you give a pal his number ur knowing arranging drug deal sorry for spelling IPhone fcuked


Sorry, what part of either of these scenarios does someone commit an offence? Neither.

I think you will find the crime would be "possession" or "possession with intent to supply". I'm pretty sure you can't be arrested for possessing and phone number. Unless you obviously know different, in which case, please explain this matter to me, because if a friend asks me where he can get so and so, and I know somewhere he can get it, I will tell him. Wouldn't want to be arrested for this now would I :lol:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would you get your hands dirty with that shit? She obviously thick or craves danger.


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

dusher said:


> Why would you get your hands dirty with that shit? She obviously thick or craves danger.


Craves publicity I think -


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Exactly mate ! That BJ looked more like a re inactment of a dolphin playing basketball


Haha, been with my mrs too long, would be super greatfull for a dolphin reinactment!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Haha, been with my mrs too long, would be super greatfull for a dolphin reinactment!


Same here mate ! You gotta earn them now lol. Mowing the lawn got me my last one haha


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

do you think the undercover was a hottie she was trying to impress?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Same here mate ! You gotta earn them now lol. Mowing the lawn got me my last one haha


you should landscape the garden see what u get for that lols


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Same here mate ! You gotta earn them now lol. Mowing the lawn got me my last one haha


We got no grass, just a patio, maybe I should get the jet wash out 

Or.... I can come mow you grass while your out for ya


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> We got no grass, just a patio, maybe I should get the jet wash out
> 
> Or.... I can come mow you grass while your out for ya


Ah that'd be great mate cheers ! You mow the grass............then **** and let me collect my prize :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> You mow the grass............then ****


Cheers mate, will report back and score her accordingly


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Doctor Snot said:


> Craves publicity I think -


Why would she want this to become public?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

who cares, im more bothered about her **** she is at giving blowjobs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Cheers mate, will report back and score her accordingly


Hahahahaha fcuking hell i was typing inbetween games online and only just realised i missed the 'off' after fcuk :lol:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Nice title - Tulisa the tramp?
> 
> Half yous cvunts are sticking yourself with gear and probably jam all sorts of sweeties down your necks at the weekend, powder the nose etc
> 
> So judgemental lol


To true that mate.

Thing is that reporter is a snake, doing all that to shame her in the paper, the **** proper sniffed some himself, built a rapport with her over a few days then wanted more and ****ed her over


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Tulisa? She's the new Kerry Katona

But I'd still do it....


----------



## ZeroExcuses (May 28, 2013)

I think she's fit but if it's true what a stupid thing to do it's not as if she needs the money.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

you still would though


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dusher said:


> Why would she want this to become public?


N dubz appeals to the "lower class" who love the Idea of a "gangster" who does coke etc.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dusher said:


> Why would she want this to become public?


N dubz appeals to the "lower class" who love the Idea of a "gangster" who does coke etc.

She went high class for a bit for xfactor. But it's just not gonna make sense if mrs high class is the singing bout doing drugs, cheating on her boyfriend etc


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Haven't read the last few pages, so might be old news but...

She's been arrested!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I find it highly amusing its only half an OZ hahahahaha


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Only commenting because she's my generation and seems like a nice girl... Don't watch any programmes she's on or was on but hope she goes on to learn from it and keeps her nose out of it from now on.

I think it's a case of quiet times and ****ty paper sales causing so called 'journalists' to find dirt, get a story and help make better sales. Also I think it's sad how people look at drug dealers are scum of the earth when in reality they are trying to earn a wage just like anyone else. In fact some provide a better and more satisfying public service than some of those with socially acceptable jobs ... like politicans or journalists in my opinion, but what do I know


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothing like a scandal to boost your career.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah either another fabricated story "ooopps I leaked a sex video or my ex did" whatever.

Reality TV stars, reality is they are totally boring, talentless, a shocking influence on your impressionable minds and should have fifty shades of reality rammed right up their candyass.

Done with them, bored of them about 10 xfactors a go, get this crap off the telly.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah either another fabricated story "ooopps I leaked a sex video or my ex did" whatever.

Reality TV stars, reality is they are totally boring, talentless, a shocking influence on your impressionable minds and should have fifty shades of reality rammed right up their candyass.

Done with them, bored of them about 10 xfactors a go, get this crap off the telly.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Delboy GLA said:


> Yeah either another fabricated story "ooopps I leaked a sex video or my ex did" whatever.
> 
> Reality TV stars, reality is they are totally boring, talentless, a shocking influence on your impressionable minds and should have fifty shades of reality rammed right up their candyass.
> 
> Done with them, bored of them about 10 xfactors a go, get this crap off the telly.


I figured out a way to avoid having to watch **** telly/news

1) Skyplus a programme (most obvious problem, you get to watch what you want without adverts etc as you can fast forward)

2) Download all the programs you actually want to watch with a player off the internet or through torrents *cough* ZERO ADVERTS

3) Don't bother watching news more than 1-2 times a week - you can get the jist of what's going on in about 5 minutes and it's usually speculative non-factual bollocks anyway

4) Don't bother reading the papers more than 1-2 times a week - as above

I guarantee if you do all of the above you will be happier person


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I figured out a way to avoid having to watch **** telly/news
> 
> 1) Skyplus a programme (most obvious problem, you get to watch what you want without adverts etc as you can fast forward)
> 
> ...


Mate 100% had your system down a tee when i was a single guy, infact only TV I watched was sport so it was all good.

I have a girlfriend now that I obviously love loads lol but watching TV well jury is out on if i love that or not, things you gotta do man.

TOWIE

Xfactor

Cringe

Go watch arnold feel like a man again

Smash some weights

eat meat

That's the cycle i follow and so far i'm surviving and happy


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

You can take the rat out of the hood, but not the hood out of the rat.

Gutted.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

squatthis said:


> just like when her sucky sucky video got leaked just before her single was released...


That video was absolutely shocking.

Tulisa needs to bear in mind that she has an awful lot of young, impressionable girls as fans.

Any number of 15 year old lasses could have seen that and presumed that was an acceptable standard of blowie!!!

It was a truly painful looking one and she needs to learn to get it down her grid not just nibble the tip!!

If l take some bird of 18 home anytime soon and that's the kind of nosh l end up getting I know exactly who im going to be having words with about it!

"I'LL SAY OI.....TULISSAAAAAAAAAAAAA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

"IT IS NOT A TWIZZLERS LOLLY POP TO BE TEASED ON IT IT'S TIP IT IS A LENGTH OF FINE YORKSHIRE TOOL. NOW GET IT DOWN THE BACK OF YOUR THROAT YOU SKANK NOWWWWWWW"


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> I find it highly amusing its only half an OZ hahahahaha


why is that funny?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

TBH aside from losing endorsements in the short term it may work in her favour in the long run - the old adage of no such thing as bad publicity comes to mind. Plus, seeing stills of her frankly stunning mansion will simply reinforce her fans opinion that she is a role model.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Lew1s said:


> why is that funny?


half an OZ isnt a right lot of charlie for her to be giving it the bigen that why


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Big deal, who doesn't know people that serve up? If she had said she didn't I'd of thought the lying bitcch


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

It will work in her favour in the long run. It always does with these 'celebrities' until they are chewed up and spat out. Most of the time, most of them get chewed up and spat out at some time in their career, then if they are lucky to make a comeback, they have to behave.

Take Jordan for example now, you don't even hear of her anymore. Same with Cheryl Cole.

There was a time when Cole and Jordan were on the front pages of the tabloids every other day.

Rihana is the current favourite of the tabloids. This stunt is obviously building Tulisa up. She will certainly bounce back. Possibly expect her to be even more 'celebrity' than Cheryl Cole was. It all depends who they decide to glorify.

The only things you can't 'bounce back' from is child porn or extremely socially unacceptable things.

Drug dealing = super cool, therefore it will benefit her in the long run.

Chris Brown doing nicely for himself after he beat up Rihana, Rihana doing very well for herself. All balanced by Beyonce and Jay-z together acting like the happy couple, when in reality they are probably at each others throats and fuking other people instead.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Britbb said:


> It will work in her favour in the long run. It always does with these 'celebrities' until they are chewed up and spat out. Most of the time, most of them get chewed up and spat out at some time in their career, then if they are lucky to make a comeback, they have to behave.
> 
> Take Jordan for example now, you don't even hear of her anymore. Same with Cheryl Cole.
> 
> ...


very interested in celebs are we?.....is this you


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

barsnack said:


> very interested in celebs are we?.....is this you


How did you know?? I'm going to make one about tulisa next!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Did anyone see her pron video tho, I did.


yeah and it was **** lol.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

C'mon man she's pretty smoking regardless of the fashion of her fellatio.

As if anyone of the members of the 2 am posting club would take umbridge at a fleeting tooth on frenulum from this.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Who is she, & what's she done?


Hahahahahahahahaha he don't no who Tulisa is. Hahah what haven't u got a t.v in Wales


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

barsnack said:


> very interested in celebs are we?.....is this you


Oh that's kimballs girlfriend


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

gav76 said:


> that vid was so disappointing, still fapped though


We're can I find this vidio


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha he don't no who Tulisa is. Hahah what haven't u got a t.v in Wales


You cheeky sh!t...TV what's that boyo?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha he don't no who Tulisa is. Hahah what haven't u got a t.v in Wales


I thought you didn't watch tv as its a way of brainwashing people???

Someone is telling porkiesssssss.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4970540/Tulisa-pal-threat-to-kill-Sun-reporter.html

:lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Zola said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4970540/Tulisa-pal-threat-to-kill-Sun-reporter.html
> 
> :lol:


What a gimp!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be suprised if he could squash a fly. Look at the state of him.


----------

